# Question



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

What's the best way to prepare yourself for snowboarding if you've never done it? Plus, I live in BFE Tennessee, the closest resort is around 4 to 5 hours away.. Is there anything I could do on a skateboard to get a feeling for it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont think skateboarding would be very efficient for snowboarding, there arent very many ways to prepare if you've never done it, if you have one of those waveboard things thats about as close as you can get to snowboarding. All i can really suggest otherwise is rest your legs before going they will be sore


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SN0BUNNY said:


> What's the best way to prepare yourself for snowboarding if you've never done it?


Stock up on ice, pain killers & beer/wine if you're of age. Better off preparing for the aftermath since the first few times it's gonna be a lot of falling and getting up, all day no matter how much you try to prep for the first time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Haha, well, I'll be 21 in like 2 weeks - So, I can handle that. Haha.. What about water skiing any similarities?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Practice doing powerslides, those are probably the closest you're going to get to mimicing a snowboard on a skateboard. Other than that stretch a hole bunch and don't puss out when you're falling on your ass the entire day.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I say practise nose manuals on your skateboard, the forward weight distribution of a nose manual is the only comparison that i can make from skating to snowboarding. With skating you put your weight over the rear trucks to turn, in snowboarding you put your weight over the front binding so its kind of opposites.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

K, thanks - guys! I really hope I get to try it out soon, sounds like a shit load of fun.  Except for the..uh.. falling and breaking my face stuff ya know.. yeah.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

practice falling


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

take your time, and wear protection, helmet and wrist protectors.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm gonna need more proof your a snowbunny before I give out any advice.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I'm gonna need more proof your a snowbunny before I give out any advice.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahahahaha lmfao.. o gawd.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Hahahahaha lmfao.. o gawd.


Where did you get this picture of me?


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Where did you get this picture of me?


Uncle Dave? lol

I'm from knoxville actually, hit ober like three times a week and nc about once a week.

Pack some pain killers, and green for the RIDE home if you swing that way(dont smoke and drive!!!). Your knees and ass will be pretty damn sore so you'll appreciate having those around. 

Bring on the perv remarks...


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Snowbunny,
> 
> I would highly encourage you to take a group beginner lesson. They are not that expensive and can make your first day on snow a lot more productive and fun. You will not come out of a lesson a pro, but if the the instructor is decent, you will have an idea of what you are supposed to be doing to get up to speed on a board.
> 
> Short of that or along with that, please take a look at our sticky`d thread "lessons on video" I and Snowprorick have produced some beginner tutorial videos that have all of the technical information as well as demonstrations to get you going...:thumbsup:


or just get a guy to do it
if your good looking enough no guy should resist 
(even if he has a gf )


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, SnoWolf sounds good.  

@alecdude88: 

This would work, right? 

"Hey, if you help me snowboard - I gives you..."










Lmfaoooo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

lcstriker07 said:


> Uncle Dave? lol
> 
> I'm from knoxville actually, hit ober like three times a week and nc about once a week.
> 
> ...


Awesome, someone from TN.. :O and I could be a pervert and say something buuuutttttt... I won't.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Definately listen to Snowolfs advice and get atleast one beginner lesson and try and watch his videoss before you go out, itll help. Too bad you werent in Cali by Boreal as its super beginner friendly and they have a 1-2-3 ride program for beginners which is a gr8 way to learn, roadtrip lol.

Anyways keep your weight on the front foot, keep w/e edge is facing down the mountain up, relax and have a goodtime :thumbsup:

Goodluck!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

tell the truth youd probably hit it.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey now i never said you have to put out if a guys gonna teach you how to snowboard


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

she suggested it though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

hahaahhaah wowwww


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

When I clicked on this, I was hoping someone would explain the proper way of layering up.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, what kind of ski resorts are those in TN?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Muki said:


> Also, what kind of ski resorts are those in TN?


Lol, yeah - this thread kinda turned random. 
But, there's a few in Gatlinburg, TN.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

You ever get out for your first day, if so howd it go and did you take a lesson or just wing it??


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Muki said:


> Also, what kind of ski resorts are those in TN?


Just one in TN, it's called ober. Good for beginners I guess but a little over priced on weekends because gatlinburg is tourist trap. The night session is only $15 so for an hours drive compared to three it makes it worth it. If you want a good park or even a decent length run, you're gonna have to head over to NC. Check out Appalachia or beech for park and sugar or beech for free ride. There are a few more though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

sevenstarsfall said:


> You ever get out for your first day, if so howd it go and did you take a lesson or just wing it??


If you're talking to me, I haven't been able to go yet - I don't have the extra money right now. I think I'ma just strap up and go down the slope/mountain/whateveryoucallit and hope I don't run into a tree. ;D Lol. Na, I'ma take a lesson.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

First time I went I got headed straight for some trees, its not fun when you dont really no how to get around them and they keep getting closer and closer.....one actually almost took me out today, I hit a jump going through the trees and landed in ice which was almost a disaster, luckily I was able to avoid crashing into a tree just barely but I did


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i find trees like to move into your path, i swear its like murphy's law, what goes up, must come down twice as fast at a angle only reserved for pain


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not even from TN..just looking for good places in the vicinity when I get bored of my local runs. Lol


----------

